# Blair, the 2005 Witch Project



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/witch.htm

I finally got her all put together and set up. The new pics are at the bottom of the page. not the best pics, kinda dark, but creepy nonetheless.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

More nice work Ghostess. It is indeed a creepy looking hag. Your paper mache' skills are outstanding.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice-looking stuff, Ghostess... All of it!


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

That's a great witch. I think the lower lip rocks. Nice wrinkles, too!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool ghostess. I haven't caught the FCG or stirring witch bugs yet, but I know a good one when I see one, lol.


----------

